# Pink Cachous juice?



## PsyCLown (10/6/16)

Hey all, 

Is there any Pink Cachous juice flavour floating about anywhere? 

Those who smoke humbly would know it as Panraz. 

These little musk scented suckers. 






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## skola (10/6/16)

http://noonclouds.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=87_91&product_id=81

Check that out...


----------



## PsyCLown (10/6/16)

Oooh, yummy. 
What is the quality of that juice like? Never heard of that brand before? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (10/6/16)

I have no idea, check out this thread..

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/bella-donna-juice-reviews.t21877/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (10/6/16)

Vapour mountain has a musk concentrate that's exactly like those pink sweets.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## E.T. (10/6/16)

Ons het dit sommer altyd Kakhuis (Cachous) Sweets genoem


----------



## PsyCLown (10/6/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Vapour mountain has a musk concentrate that's exactly like those pink sweets.


They're out of stock at the moment, although I reckon I need to get myself some of that concentrate and play around with a few mixes.


----------



## shaunnadan (10/6/16)

PsyCLown said:


> They're out of stock at the moment, although I reckon I need to get myself some of that concentrate and play around with a few mixes.



i did a musk and water melon combo


----------



## PsyCLown (10/6/16)

shaunnadan said:


> i did a musk and water melon combo


That actually sounds pretty friggen awesome! Any chance I could steal your recipe to try out once I order some concentrates etc?


----------



## Caveman (10/6/16)

My dad *always* had a packet of these in church when I was a kid. Every single Sunday we were those people with the packet opening in the middle of the ceremony and it being passed along the line.. We used to call them pinkies. Those were the days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (10/6/16)

PsyCLown said:


> That actually sounds pretty friggen awesome! Any chance I could steal your recipe to try out once I order some concentrates etc?



2% musk (you need very little actually)
6% watermelon candy 

shake and vape !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PsyCLown (10/6/16)

shaunnadan said:


> 2% musk (you need very little actually)
> 6% watermelon candy
> 
> shake and vape !


Thank you!!

Really keen to give this a try


----------



## Jan (10/6/16)

www.vikingsvape.co.za has a musk candy e liquid I see it is not yet on their site but if you mail them I am sure they will help you


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (10/6/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Is there any Pink Cachous juice flavour floating about anywhere?
> 
> ...



Not sure if it's exactly on point for what you are looking for but give Eden's Nectar by Nostalgia a look.
Besides the Turkish Delight notes, I also get a taste of these pink sweets.


----------



## Merna (10/6/16)

Jan said:


> www.vikingsvape.co.za has a musk candy e liquid I see it is not yet on their site but if you mail them I am sure they will help you



Looks like it is up now: http://www.vikingsvape.co.za/index.php/e-liquids/viking-s-in-house/product/mjoelnir


----------



## Lord Vetinari (10/6/16)

Merna said:


> Looks like it is up now: http://www.vikingsvape.co.za/index.php/e-liquids/viking-s-in-house/product/mjoelnir


@Silver is this cool here? Never mind uo and coming...


----------



## Andre (10/6/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> @Silver is this cool here? Never mind uo and coming...


No problem as far as I know. Unlike many other forums, ours has never had a problem with members linking non-supporting vendors. Unless it becomes habitual.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

